# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Origjina Dako-Trake e shqiptarëve

## malo666

Pervec prejardhjes ilire, kjo eshte e vetmja hipotize mbi origjinen e shqipetareve qe konsiderohet si e vertete nga filologe dhe historiane serioz.

Pra shkurt, ndryshe nga hipoteza ilire kjo i ben shqipetaret si jo autokton ne tokat tona. Proto-shqiptaret, jane formuar diku ne Kosoven verore dhe Serbine lindore, dhe nga dyndjet sllave kane emirgruar ne shqiperine e sotme, fillimisht ne veri te shqiperise dhe me vone gjate shek. 13 dhe 14 ne shqiperine e jugut dhe me vone deri ne Poleponez te Greqise. Por gjitashtu ka dhe historiane te tjere, si psh. Noel Malcolm, qe etno-gjenezen shqiptaret e vejne diku ne zonene e kosoves, shqiperine veriore dhe herzegovine (pra kjo pak a shume na ben ne autoktone ne shqiperi).

Kjo hipoteze ka marre perkrarjen e historianeve per faktin se ne shqipen e sotme mungon fjalori detar, gjithashtu edhe ai fushor (ketu pothuajse te gjitha emrat e  veglave i kemi marre nga sllavet), dhe mbi te gjitha fjalet latine e kane origjinen nga latinishtja vulgate, jo ajo qe eshte perdorur ne dalmaci dhe shqiperi. Gjithashtu, gjuha Shqipe nga shume ngjashmeri me substratumin e Rumanishtes (qe mendohet te kete qene Dako-Trak) dhe ka shume fjale qe i kemi te perbashketa (fjale jo-sllave, dhe jo-latino, po Trake,nqs. pranojme kete hipoteze ose Ilire).

Keto fakte u sollen fillimisht nga Veigandi, dhe u zhvillua me vone nga Gjorgjievi, qe konkludoi se shqiptaret ishin faktikisht Trake, dhe jo Ilir.

Po nuk duhet te harrojme qe njesoj me hipotezen Ilire edhe ketu politika ka luajtur rolin e saj. Psh. origjina ilire morri mbeshtetje te madhe tek rilindasit the historianet shqiptare sepse na bente autoktone ne shqiperi.

Por gjithastu edhe origjina dako-trake permbysh interesat nacionaliste te rumunve, qe kerkojne moedomos te jene autokton ne transilvani. Hungarezet nga ana tjeter shtjellojne se rumunet si popull e kane pasur origjinen nga iliret te latinizuar (ose vllehet) ne shqiperi (pra poshte danubit dhe jashte transilvanise) dhe kane ardhur ne rumanine e sotme dikur ne shek. 11-te. Koincidentalisht, kjo eshte edhe data kur vllehet (bashke me shqipetaret) permenden per here te pare ne mesjete.

Nje harte e marre nga Wikipedia.

----------


## malo666

Besoj se origjina jone do jete gjithmone e pavertetuar, prape se prapi meqe e permenda Noel Malcolm diku, tek ky lingu do gjeni nje permbledhje mbi origjinen shqiptare dhe vllahe.
http://www.kroraina.com/knigi/en/nm/kosovo.html

----------


## land

ça thu mer malo,epirotet ishin yllire,messapet,japiget,emigruan ne itali nga shqiperia jugore,ka plot fjale messape qe jane shqip.çja fut kot ti dhe ata te tjeret,
nga e gjete ti qe shqiptaret nuk jane formuar si komb ne shqiperi!!!!!!

ps.e verteta eshte se territori jone eshte zvogeluar shume,njehere e nje kohe,zoteronim pothuajse gjithe ballkanin,kur nuk kishte akoma sllave apo bullgaro-mongoloide

----------


## alibaba

Shqiptarët kanë prejardhje nga të gjitha fiset pellazge.

Të gjitha to fise gjatë dyndjeve sllave ikën nga tmerri sllav, dhe u mblodhën në viset e sotme të Malësisë dhe Dardanisë.

Këto fise ishin nga Dalmacia, Dakia, Thrakia, Mesia etj

Kjo nuk do të thotë përzierje. Përzierja është diçka tjetër. Përzierja është të bësh bashkë fise të racave të ndryshme. 

Kurse prejardhja jonë nga ilirët dhe nga thrakët, është prejardhje e pastër pellazgjike. Shumë tema janë hapur këtu në forum që tregojnë se thrakët dhe ilirët ishin i njëjti popull.

----------


## Kreksi

Me e keqja eshte se kete teze se, ne shqiptaret rrjedhim prej ilirve nuke e çpikem ne por perkundrazi nga te huajt dhe i pari eshte Libnece qe e ceke diku ne shek. XVII'te por per origjinen e shqiptarve qe jane 100 % ilire kete e  kane patur te ditur te gjithe deri  paar vitit 1912 ku menjehere ndryshoj aksi i aleancave qe ua mundesuan serbve kete peshqesh gjoja se mori pjese me aleatet per ta thyer Austro-hungarine...

Mirepo te gjitha tekstet e vjetra si ne enciklopedi si edhe udhepershkrues apo historian por sidomos me te besueshmit ishin ekliziatiket, njerzit qe mirreshin me studime kishtare  dhe krishterimin e hershem qe te gjithe pohojne se keta shqiptaret ishin ne sherbim te perandorise ottomane me shekuj njesoj s'iç ishin stergjysherit e tyre iliret per perandorine romake ku nga kjo fare e zellet iliret nxoren perandor te famshem si diokleciani, justiniani, Konstandini  etj.... pra pa dyshim e thojne kete mendim te huajt por ja qe tani politika njerzit i bene te hutuar dhe te pameshirshem ngaqe neve shqiptaret patem bastin qe te biem pre e ketyre pushtuesve dhe se ndrruam fe, ndrruam emra njeri pas tjetrit  dhe me ne fund u bem per kohen moderne laramana me tri fe te ndryshme, se po te kishim mbetur krishter si ne kohen e Gjon Kastriotit ateher ne sot as qe do diskutonim se a jane apo s'jane shqiptaret ilire ...ku edhe vete emri tregon "popull i lirë" si populli frnkë qe mori emrin "frankë= ata qe jane te lirë, te pa detyrueshem te paguajn tatimet romes   keshtu edhe ne morem kete emer...

Qe po i postoj vetem dy fragmente te vlefshme se ç'thonin te huajt per ne para 1900 -tes...



Po edhe ketu nje tjeter..

----------


## malo666

sa nga keto ekleziastike ishin dipllomuar ne filologji? mja late nam o te shkret, historia e shqiptarit para shek. 11-te eshte vetem spekullim, asgje nuk eshte vertetuar.

djema mja me idiotsira ju lutem, historia nuk eshte mendim personal, eshte shkence (te pakten ashtu duhet te jete), nga i nxirni keto hipoteza qe iliret dhe traket dhe pellasget kishin te njejten gjuhe?

----------


## alibaba

Çështja është e ngjashme sikur të themi se a e kemi prejardhjen nga Dalmatët apo nga Dardanët.

Me rëndësi është se kemi prejardhje nga të parët tanë qofshin këta thrakas ilirë apo maqedonë apo etruskë. Të gjithë flisnin të njëjtën gjuhë dhe u rridhte në vena i njëjti gjak, po ai gjak që e shohim në flamurin tonë.

----------


## D@mian

Jashte teme dhe _ad hominem_ nuk do te tolerohen.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Kjo teori eshte hedhur nga rumunet e nuk gjen mbeshtetje tek asnje studiues serioz... Daket e latinizuar (pjesa aristokratike,administrata ) ,pas terheqjes romake nga provinca e Dakise rreth vitit 270 u vendosen poshte danubit dhe roma krijoi 2 provinca dake,ne serbine e veriut...

Keshtu qe ka shume mundesi qe nje pjese e ketyre te kene rishkuar ne transilvani ne epokat e tjera,sikunder duan hungarezet.

Po kjo teori qe quan zonen e krijimit nish-shkup-novipazar nuk jep asnje te dhene historike se kush popull shkoi me ke u perzie dhe si dolen shqiptaret...
Linja e Jirecekut supozon se shqiptaret duhet te flisnin latinisht,nese do ishin dako-trake ashtu sikunder rumunet,po ja qe kjo nuk qendron...
Te gjithe historinet e tipit 'partizani ne lufte po shkonte' nuk thone asgje mbi gjenezen shqiptare,sepse ajo harte nuk thote asgje....
Me shpjego harten... Ajo harte eshte nje bordello te dhenash kontradiktore me burimet historike.

Kete teori biles e kane mbeshtetur njezeri greko-sllavet duke u shtuar edhe ardhjen hipotetike nga albanet e kaukazit.... 


*Me rëndësi është se kemi prejardhje nga të parët tanë qofshin këta thrakas ilirë apo maqedonë apo etruskë. Të gjithë flisnin të njëjtën gjuhë dhe u rridhte në vena i njëjti gjak, po ai gjak që e shohim në flamurin tonë.*

Jo alibaba,autoktonia nuk vertetohet se ti ke qene etrusk apo thrakas,por duke qene pastertisht Hyllin...
Etrusk ik ne etruski,thrakas ik ne traki....

Etrusket ,traket e kushdoqofte jane kontornoja,Hyllinet jane mishi.

Prandaj edhe mua me gjen armik te teorise trako-ilire... Teoria Hylline eshte mese e kenaqshme....Terheqja trake ne shek 6-7 nuk ka as arsye te kete ndodhur...
Invazionet barbare kane preferuar gjithmone panonine shume me teper se trakine ,biles edhe sllavet e bullgarise kane shkuar shumica nga panonia...

Biles duke qene se flasim ne mungese te fakteve ,pasi nuk ka historian bizantin te flase per eksod trak drejt ilirise dhe anasjelltas, me logjike duket qe iliret te kene shkuar per strehim ne traki sesa e kunderta,sepse trakia ishte me e kontrolluar prej bizantit sesa iliria.

----------


## alibaba

> Jo alibaba,autoktonia nuk vertetohet se ti ke qene etrusk apo thrakas,por duke qene pastertisht Hyllin...
> Etrusk ik ne etruski,thrakas ik ne traki....


Pra mbi 40 fise shqiptare kemi vetëm në Gegëri e veriut.

Secili nga këto fise ka prejardhje nga një fis i caktuar pellazg.

Pikërisht këtë kërkoj, kush etrusk le të pushtojë Italinë, kush është thrakas le të pushtojë, Thrakinë kush është ilir le të pushtojë Jugosllavinë. Të marrim atë që është e jona.

----------


## qorrbiba

Ca s'bojn serbet per me nxjerre qe jane ata pasardhsit e ilirve e ne s'jemi autoktone.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Pra mbi 40 fise shqiptare kemi vetëm në Gegëri e veriut.
> 
> Secili nga këto fise ka prejardhje nga një fis i caktuar pellazg.
> 
> Pikërisht këtë kërkoj, kush etrusk le të pushtojë Italinë, kush është thrakas le të pushtojë, Thrakinë kush është ilir le të pushtojë Jugosllavinë. Të marrim atë që është e jona.


Ku ka dinarike eshte zona jone... Ku ska dinarike eshte zone e botes... 
Nuk e kuptoj,se si nuk e kupton qe perqendrimi masiv dinarik ne zonat ilire,prej Cekise e transilvanise e deri ne krete,u jep ilireve te drejten e te parelindurit....

Kush eshte me antik,Iliri apo traku,apo daku apo etrusku,apo lidi,apo dardani,apo filisteu?

Cdo gje qe ti e quan e jona,nuk ka perse te na beje te thurim teori se ne iliri u strehuan dake ,trake ,etruske etj pas dyndjeve barbare,ne menyre qe ajo te quhet jona....
Ne hyllinet jemi Ati(apo vellai i madh ne mungese te babait) ,te tjeret jane bijte tane e trashegimia na ngel neve.... Kaq mjafton.... 
Rreziku qe shumekush nuk e ka vene re eshte linja e akademise se RSH-se...

Proto - Iliret indoeuropiane u perzien me pellazget ,te cilet ishin joindoeuropiane dhe dhane gjuhen shqipe e popullin shqiptar....

Kjo ishte nje sinteze e asaj c'ka thene Ceka bashke me Myzafer Korkutin ....

----------


## BARAT

> *postuar nga Malo*
> Besoj se origjina jone do jete gjithmone e pavertetuar


Po origjina e njerezimit? Po me te c'u vendos? Nga majmuni apo nga Zoti?
Meqe per ne nuk ka vertetime, deri ne prove te kundert ne jemi autoktone

----------


## malo666

u futen gomeret ne sulm bashke me hyj-hajdarin ne krye...o tyryfyl...gjorgjiev dhe veigandi s'na qenkan serioz? po ti o kric je ? une ketu nuk po marr anen e asnjeres teori, sepse te dyja nuk mundet te vertetohen, po sic thashe pak a shume kane te njejten vlere. po eshte interesante se si asnjeri prej jush nuk ka ndonje gje per te thene specifikisht por vetem pellet si gomar...

p.s. akoma po pres burimin shkencor qe thote pellazget, traket, iliret, etrusket, kane pasur te njejten gjuhe.

----------


## malo666

cilat tema o qofte, ketu c'do teme eshte per te ardhur keq, vetem prallisni, ky forum nuk eshte forum historie, por forum i perrallave. duke e pare qe cfare injorantesh kolosal qe jeni, as nuk do ju pergjigjem me, i lus moderatoret te fshijne gjithe postimet jashte temes.

mbi mungesen e fjalorit detar ne shqip, qe sic thashe me pare perben nje argument te fort mbi prejardhjen dako-trake, apo paone, po ju sjell nje citim nga i madhi Eric Hamp,

'In this context it is possible to find almost every opinion. Many agree that Albanian lacks an old maritime terminology, yet D. Deev (Charakteristik der thrakischen Sprache 113 [Sofia, 1952]) thinks they have had it and lost it!

More positively, one may say that the mere absence of inherited maritime vocabulary can prove nothing. Recently, however, E. Çabej (VII Congresso intemacionale di scienze onomastiche, 4-8 Aprile 1961, 248-249) has argued for the actual presence, insufficiently noticed heretofore, of certain preserved old terms. But it seems to me that these are for the most part inconclusive in themselves: dt 'sea' (related to 'deep') could refer to any deep water; vâ 'ford, anchorage', mat 'beach' valë 'wave' could be applied to various bodies of water. A word like grykë 'narrows' is an easy metaphor ('throat'); aní ( : an(ë) 'vessel') and some names of parts of boats (ballë 'forehead', pëlhurë 'sail', shul 'mast', lugatë 'rudder', belonging with lugë 'spoon') are also easily understood as metaphors; likurishtë 'polyp' (cf. likurë 'skin') and many other names, often fairly transparent compounds (p. 249), are descriptive and could presumably have arisen in their attested uses at almost any time. The word ngjalë 'eel' < *engella, even if related correctly to Illyrian 'EggelaneV, does not necessarily presuppose the sea. ''

----------


## alibaba

> Kush eshte me antik,Iliri apo traku,apo daku apo etrusku,apo lidi,apo dardani,apo filisteu?


Ishte një kohë kur nuk kishte as ilirë, as thrakë, as etruskë, as lidë, as dardanë. Por kishte vetëm stëgjyshër të tyre. Me kalimin e kohës janë ndarë, në fise, apo grupe fisesh, dialekte etj.

Kuptohet që për neve më kryesorët janë ilirët, sepse ne jetojmë në tokën e tyre, dhe shumicën e elementeve i kemi trashëguar nga ata. Mirëpo nuk duhet lënë anash as thrakët e helenët e të tjerët.

Madje hollë-hollë po ta shikosh, del që nuk ka kufi të qartë mes asaj që quhet helen, asaj që quhet ilir, dhe asaj që quhet thrak.

Psh. Dorikët ishin ilirë, por përmenden edhe si helenë. Dardanët përmenden edhe si thrakë edhe si ilirë. Sepse ka pasur shpërngulje familjesh e fisesh në kohë të lashta, duke e bërë të pamundur ndarjen e plotë mes këtyre fiseve të mëdha.




> Cdo gje qe ti e quan e jona,nuk ka perse te na beje te thurim teori se ne iliri u strehuan dake ,trake ,etruske etj pas dyndjeve barbare,ne menyre qe ajo te quhet jona....


Jo në Iliri, por në Shqipërinë e sotme veriore, që përfshin Malësi e Dardani.

Këtu ësht'ë vendi ku u strehuan shumë fise që ikën nga tmerri sllav. Këto fise qofshin Dakë, qofshin Japodë nga Jutbina, qofshin Skordiskë, qofshin Mesë, qofshin Tribalë, etj, kur janë shpërngulur kanë kërkuar një tokë ku flitet gjuha e tyre dhe s'do mend që e kanë gjetur cakun e tyre: Dardani e Malësi.




> Proto - Iliret indoeuropiane u perzien me pellazget ,te cilet ishin joindoeuropiane dhe dhane gjuhen shqipe e popullin shqiptar....


Unë e kam teorinë time për indo-europianët dhe do ta shtjelloj së shpejti, jo vetëm këtu por edhe nëpër forume tjera.

----------


## alibaba

> mbi mungesen e fjalorit detar ne shqip, qe sic thashe me pare perben nje argument te fort mbi prejardhjen dako-trake, apo paone, po ju sjell nje citim nga i madhi Eric Hamp,


Murtaja shkretëronte fshatrat e qytetet në mesjetë. Zhdukej një popullësi e tërë. Këto fusha e rrafshe, qytete e fshatra ripopulloheshin me banorë nga malësia. 

Çfarë iu ka nevojitur terminologjia detare një malësori? Asgjë.

MEGJITHATË: Kemi shprehje mjaft të lashta, si psh DETI nga THETYS që ishte hyjneshë e detit, ANIJE nga ANIA që përmendet në mbishkrime etruske, PESHK nga e cila rrjedh edhe fjala latine PISCES etj

----------


## malo666

Jo vetem kaq, po ai aludon se trashegimia e emrave te qyteteve si Shkodra, Tomori, etj, nuk krespondojne me morfologjine e gjuhes shqip, dmth. qe prezenca jone ne keto vende s'eshte autoktone.

''It is clear that in the Middle Ages the Albanians extended farther north (Jokl, Albaner §2); that there are persuasive arguments which have been advanced against their having extended as far as the Adriatic coast — the fact that Scodra 'Scutari' (Shkodër) shows un-Albanian development (see §6 below), that there is no demonstrated old maritime vocabulary (see above), and that there are few ancient Greek loans (Jokl, Albaner §5; but see §5 below); and that there are arguments in favor of old Dardania: Ni < Naíssos, with development as in pyll 'forest' < *pëýll < *padle(m) : paldem (Jokl, Albaner §5). ''

----------


## malo666

Gjithashtu mbi mungesen e fjalorit grek (qe detyrimisht e vendoz gjenezen shqiptaret larte vijes se Jirecekut).

"Before continuing with the dimmer Balkan past, there are two sets of old loans in Albanian which lead us to a slender, but valuable, conclusion. It has long been recognized (since A. Thumb's basic article, IF 1910:26.1-20) that the ancient Greek loans are rare. Pre-Albanian was scarcely in close contact with Greek in antiquity. This places the Albanians north of the Jireek line.

However, Çabej has recently argued (VII Congresso intemazianale di scienze onomastiche 250-251) that these Greek loans do not necessarily remove the pre-Albanians far from Greek territory; that is, that they fit well with a location in present-day Albania, in contact either with Doric Greek colonists or with the Northwest Dorians. His points on the Doric character of the loans certainly look persuasive: drapën, Tosk drapër 'sickle' < *drapanon rather than drepanon; kumbull 'plum' < kokkumhlon, brukë 'Tamariske' < murikh, trumzë 'thyme' < qumbra ~ qrumbh. The last three (and, for that matter, reflexes of the first) occur in parallel forms in the Greek enclaves of southern Italy (though the Doric nature of these dialects is another famous debate!). But this still does not tell us precisely where the Dorians in question were at the time of contact. '

----------


## malo666

Gjithashtu prezenca e fjaleve gote.

''There are a few ancient Germanic loans: fat 'spouse', shkum 'foam', tirq 'trousers' (Goth. þiubrokis) look best. Bari (LS 73-91) has up-to-date pertinent detail. These are supporting evidence, but do not place things any closer geographically. Presumably the farther north and east the Albanians were, the better were their chances of contacts at this time with Goths, but the whole question is uncertain in the extreme."

----------

